# Molting support for elderly budgie?



## DragonLass (Mar 17, 2010)

hi all,
my budgie Angelo is about 9 years old now. He's always been quite healthy (he's the last surviving budgie out of my original gang). He is a bit of a seed junkie though, I do give him a seed and pellet mix but I've never been able to convert him to mostly pellets. He eats some veggies, mostly snow peas and corn.
Anyway, he's always been a heavy molter, compared to other budgies I have had. I'm concerned this heavy molting might be taking more of a toll on his body since he's older now than it might have. Whilst molting he pretty much does nothing but eat or sleep.
Does anyone have any suggestions of how I can help him during his molting process? Any foods that might be good to give him? Should I keep his cage covered a little during the day? Or anything else I might not be thinking of?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How wonderful that Angelo is 9 years old!

Molting takes quite a physical toll on budgies resulting in a need for additional protein, lots of tender loving care, and restful sleep.

To soothe the itching from growing pin-feathers and assist Angelo in preening out the growing feathers you can offer him baths or spray mist showers.

It is very important to provide additional high protein foods (e.g. Quinoa, hard boiled egg, and/or Harrison 's High Potency Mash) to your budgie during these times. Flax seed is a great addition as well. Flax seed oil targets feathers and aids in nutrition.

You can also add raw unfiltered Apple CiderVinegar (ACV) ( ½ tsp per 1 liter water) to Angelo's drinking water as a means of boosting the immune system.

Nutritional supplements can be beneficial to during times of molting.

The following supplements are highly recommended by many individuals and can be obtained through various on-line bird supplement suppliers such as:
All Bird Products Inc
Lady Gouldian Finch.com - Superior Birds, Supplements, Medications & Supplies
The best selection of bird food bird cages toys for parrots and pet birds​
Flourish 
A blend of natural herbal ingredients that help to stimulate the bird's immune system, attack disease causing organisms and create a good environment in the gut for beneficial bacteria. Flourish can be used as a regular preventative or to support the bird's natural defenses during times of illness.​
Calciboost 
Calcium supplement for pet, breeding and growing birds. Add to food or water. Calcium deficiencies can lead to egg binding, feather plucking, increased nervousness and death. Provides the needed calcium, Magnesium and D3 in an easily absorbed form.​
AviBios Lactobacillus and Probiotic 
Probiotics provide beneficial bacteria and are a suggested for breeding, molting, nervous/stressed birds, and after antibiotic treatments.​
Soluvite D
Provides essential vitamins and minerals, fortified with Vitamin D3 to promote health and breeding of birds housed indoors with limited exposure to sunlight that may result in Vitamin D Deficiency.​*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Another great addition is chia seeds! They are rich in omega oils which help grow healthy strong feathers and cere skin. My first avian vet recommended this the first time my boy went through a heavy moult.
EDIT: I give him 1/8 tsp every day he's moulting


----------

